# Penetranter Virus?



## Whity07 (3. September 2008)

Guten Abend.
Also wie der Titel schon sagt scheine ich mir einen wirklich penetranten Virus eingefangen zu haben, welcher sich hingegen als AntiVirus programm ausgibt.
Ich startete den Rechner und auf einmal hat sich mein Desktop Hintergrund gewechselt zu einem nicht grade glaubwürdigen "fenster" welches mir sagt es gebe Viruse auf meinem PC. Zudem poppt unten andauernd ein kleines Fenster auf das mir alle 10 sek sagt mein PC sei befallen... Da dieser Nervbold ein Programm ist versuchte ich es über Systemsteuerung zu löschen. Geht aber nciht weil ein Problem festgestellt wird.
Es grämt sich "Antivirus XP 2008"
Was kann ich tun, oder besser wie werde ich ihn los?
Hier ist guter Rat teuer weshalb ich wirklich über jede Hilfe glücklich wär.

MfG


----------



## Makalvian (3. September 2008)

hört sich jedenfalls witzig an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Rechner online schon durchsuchen lassen ? Wenn nich dann hier^^

http://www.kaspersky.com/de/scanforvirus
http://www.bitdefender.com/scan8/ie.html

adaware hier kostenlos heunterladen kannste direkt auch nochmal drüber jagen wenn du es noch nicht hast^^
http://www.chip.de/downloads/Ad-aware-2008...l_13000824.html sollte der von chip net funzen direkt die hauptseite keine angst nicht links auf das first name und email achten rechts steht nochmal download da einfach drauf ^^
http://www.lavasoft.com/single/trialpay.php


----------



## Rethelion (3. September 2008)

Welches Antivirus-Programm hast du denn auf deinem Rechner installiert?


----------



## Makalvian (3. September 2008)

Ich denke mal weil er im thread schreibt das es sich um ein bösartiges antivirus programm handeln soll gar keinen^^


----------



## Whity07 (3. September 2008)

Oh mann wird imemr schlimmer bekomm ncihmal mehr die Links geöffnet...
Nein es ist ein Programm, ein richtig installiertes programm auf meinem PC.
Nur weiß ich nciht wie ich es löschen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gibt es ncoh eine andere möglichkeit, außer über die Systemsteuerung?


----------



## Wagga (3. September 2008)

Whity07 schrieb:


> Oh mann wird imemr schlimmer bekomm ncihmal mehr die Links geöffnet...
> Nein es ist ein Programm, ein richtig installiertes programm auf meinem PC.
> Nur weiß ich nciht wie ich es löschen soll
> 
> ...


Installier doch mal eine Testversion von einem kommerziellen Virenscanner
z.B.: www.free-av.de für Privatnutzer kostenlos.
Oder 30 Tage Testversion: www.kaspersky.de


----------



## Makalvian (3. September 2008)

ja mit anderen programmen aus dem inet ( ich wünsch mir dos zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) am besten morgen zum zeitschriften händler und die schöne computer zeitschrift mit dem bild vorne drauf ^^ aus dem regal gekramt das ist ne aktuelle version von kaspersky drauf mit einem key für einem jahr und kostest auch nur 3,70 lol ich krieg gleich noch einen dran wegen schleichwerbung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (3. September 2008)

Whity07 schrieb:


> Oh mann wird imemr schlimmer bekomm ncihmal mehr die Links geöffnet...
> Nein es ist ein Programm, ein richtig installiertes programm auf meinem PC.
> Nur weiß ich nciht wie ich es löschen soll
> 
> ...


Installier doch mal eine Testversion von einem kommerziellen Virenscanner
z.B.: www.free-av.de für Privatnutzer kostenlos.
Oder 30 Tage Testversion: www.kaspersky.de


----------



## Rethelion (3. September 2008)

Makalvian schrieb:


> Ich denke mal weil er im thread schreibt das es sich um ein bösartiges antivirus programm handeln soll gar keinen^^



Naja so etwas habe ich auch gedacht^^



Whity07 schrieb:


> Oh mann wird imemr schlimmer bekomm ncihmal mehr die Links geöffnet...
> Nein es ist ein Programm, ein richtig installiertes programm auf meinem PC.
> Nur weiß ich nciht wie ich es löschen soll
> 
> ...


Ich hätte dir jetzt wie empfohlen erst einmal einen Onlinescan durchzuführen, aber da du anscheinend keine Links mehr öffnen kannst bringt das recht wenig.

Über die Systemsteuerung wird sich Antivirus XP 2008 wohl kaum entfernen lassen, da es sich ziemlich im PC festfrisst.

Es gibt jetzt 2 Möglichkeiten:

1.Möglichkeit:
Wenn du dir viel Arbeit und Stress ersparen willst, formatierst du am besten deinen Rechner und setzt ihn komplett neu auf.Du kannst natürlich von allen dir wichtigen Datein Backups erstellen, aber diese würde ich dann auch noch auf Viren untersuchen bevor du sie dann auf deinem neu formatierten Rechner auspackst.
Und !wichtig! nach der Windows-Installation und nachdem du die Treiber installiert hast, holst du dir als erstes ein Antivir(http://www.free-av.de/) damit du dir nicht nocheinmal etwas einfängst.

2.Möglichkeit:
Du versuchst das Programm zu entfernen...
Lässt sich schwierig erklären, am besten siehst du dir mal folgende Links an(wenn du keine Links öffnen kannst, probier es von einem anderen PC aus):

http://www.chip.de/news/Antivirus-XP-2008-...r_32112898.html
http://www.trojaner-board.de/55752-antivirus-xp-2008-a.html

Ich würde mich auch an deiner Stelle am besten ans Trojaner-Board(www.trojaner-board.de) wenden, da die Leute dort mehr Erfahrung in dem Gebiet haben wie wir.


Ich hoffe ich konnte dir etwas helfen

MFG
Rethelion


----------



## Pc-freak (3. September 2008)

sry haber dass muss sein LOL dass ist der Lustigster  Virus von dem Ich Gehört hab XD so und wie Gesagt wurde lädt mal die kaspersky 30 demo Runter Und sag was wen Du was Gefunden hast XD


----------



## Whity07 (3. September 2008)

@Rethelion

http://www.chip.de/news/Antivirus-XP-2008-...r_32112898.html       Exakt der ist es ! Was dort steht stimmt auch völlig mit dem was hier gerade passiert über ein

"CHIP Online meint:
Wir empfehlen grundsätzlich die Finger von Sicherheits-Software zu lassen, deren Hersteller Ihnen unbekannt ist. In diesem Fall sollten Sie den Besuch der genannten Webseiten oder gar eine Installation des Programms unbedingt vermeiden. Die kostenlosen Antiviren-Programme AntiVir Personal Free und AVG Free erkennen und entfernen den Schädling im Zweifelsfall. (mar) "


Heißt das ich kann dieses Programm mit AVG Free entfernen? Eine Neuinstallation wäre schon ziemlich stressig ;(


----------



## Makalvian (3. September 2008)

Rethelion schrieb:


> 1.Möglichkeit:
> Wenn du dir viel Arbeit und Stress ersparen willst, formatierst du am besten deinen Rechner und setzt ihn komplett neu auf.Du kannst natürlich von allen dir wichtigen Datein Backups erstellen, aber diese würde ich dann auch noch auf Viren untersuchen bevor du sie dann auf deinem neu formatierten Rechner auspackst.
> Und !wichtig! nach der Windows-Installation und nachdem du die Treiber installiert hast, holst du dir als erstes ein Antivir(http://www.free-av.de/) damit du dir nicht nocheinmal etwas einfängst.



hm das seh ich eher als die zeitaufwendigste methode eigentlich ist ja gegen jedes mittel ein kraut gewachsen ^^ und ein system komplett neu aufzusetzten würde ich eigentlich eher als letzte möglichkeit ansehen.... Wenn ich dran denke wieviel neu einzustellen etc wäre um das system auf seinen jetztigen standard zurück zu  führen ist , selbst mit einer externen festplatte um möglichst viel auf backup zu kriegen

ich würde halt wenn möglich erstmal mir nen antivirustool besorgen entweder beim händler/magazine/freund und bei ihm direkt die neuste updates runterzuladen um es dann einfach manuell zu updaten geht ja auch relativ gut jedenfalls bei kaspersky

da es malware sein soll müsstest du eiegtnlich sogar mit einer aktuellen version von adaware dagegen ankommen wegen avg free müsste eigentlich auch gehen .....

besorg dir nur lieber danach ein vernünftiges zu empfehlen sind hier eiegtnlich nur kaspersky und g-data


----------



## Gothic_1234 (3. September 2008)

Antivirus XP 2008 gibt vor, nach der Installation Ihr System zu scannen und dabei hunderte Schädlinge zu entdecken. Zusätzlich bombardiert die Software den Nutzer mit Info-Popups. Um die vermeintlichen Schädlinge erntfernen zu können, erwartet die Software eine kostenpflichtige Registrierung. Per Kreditkartenzahlung soll der Nutzer 50 Euro berappen.   

ohman wie kann man nur so blöd sein und ein Fake Antivir soft ware zu benutzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mach einfach ein ONLINESCAN wie alles es sagen oder macht es auf die harte tour und ich glaube du würdst den virus nicht los ich an deiner stelle würde den PC komplett plätten und lass dir das eine lehre gewesen sein ^^


----------



## Rethelion (3. September 2008)

Whity07 schrieb:


> @Rethelion
> 
> http://www.chip.de/news/Antivirus-XP-2008-...r_32112898.html
> ...
> ...



Probieren würde ich es auf alle Fälle mal,wenn du glück hast kannst du ihn damit entfernen.

Zum Thema Neuinstallation:
Natürlich ist das kurzzeitig etwas Arbeit, aber danach kannst du dir sicher sein, dass dein PC sauber ist.
Z.B. bei Trojanern kann es sein, dass selbst nachdem das AV den Schädling entfernt hat, noch eine Hintertür offen ist, bzw der Trojaner schon lange das AV außer Betrieb gesetzt hat.
In deinem Fall hast du ja noch keinen Viren-Scanner installiert und ich weiss nicht wie dein Virus arbeitet und ob er die Installation oder das Ausführen eines AV-Programms nicht grundsätzlich verhindert.

Versuch einfach erst mal den Virus zu entfernen und wenn es nicht klappt nimmst du eben meine "1. Lösung" :


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (3. September 2008)

Whity07 schrieb:


> Heißt das ich kann dieses Programm mit AVG Free entfernen? Eine Neuinstallation wäre schon ziemlich stressig ;(



Besser als Jahrelang mit einer Schrottigen Verseuchten Installation zu löschen allemal.
Mach Dir die Arbeit und zieh dir dann gleich mal ein Backup. Sollte sowas nochmal sein hast Du dann die "Neuinstallation" in 5 Minuten über die Bühne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (3. September 2008)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> ...
> ohman wie kann man nur so blöd sein und ein Fake Antivir soft ware zu benutzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja ich denke mal kaum, dass Whity absichtlich den Antivirus XP 2008 installiert hat... oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (3. September 2008)

^wer weiß wer weiß^^ schade das es den TE nicht härter getroffen hat sry der musste sein


----------



## Whity07 (3. September 2008)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> Antivirus XP 2008 gibt vor, nach der Installation Ihr System zu scannen und dabei hunderte Schädlinge zu entdecken. Zusätzlich bombardiert die Software den Nutzer mit Info-Popups. Um die vermeintlichen Schädlinge erntfernen zu können, erwartet die Software eine kostenpflichtige Registrierung. Per Kreditkartenzahlung soll der Nutzer 50 Euro berappen.
> 
> ohman wie kann man nur so blöd sein und ein Fake Antivir soft ware zu benutzen
> 
> ...



Nur zu deinem Verständnis: Ich hatte niemals vor diese "Fake Antivir soft ware zu benutzen" ok? Ich habe den PC angemacht und dann fand ich diesen Virus vor. Soviel intilligenz steht mir noch zur verfügung, Anti Viren programme zu unterscheiden...

Und anscheinend habe cih den Kampf verloren, er lässt mich nich downloaden. Hilf wohl wirklich nur eine komplett neu installation...
Jedenfalls vielen dank für das große Hilfsangebot, hätte ich nciht erwartet.


----------



## Whity07 (3. September 2008)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> ^wer weiß wer weiß^^ schade das es den TE nicht härter getroffen hat sry der musste sein



Dürfte ich die beweggründe für deine Negativen aussagen gegen mich erfahren, habe ich dir irgendwas getan?


----------



## Rethelion (3. September 2008)

Whity07 schrieb:


> Nur zu deinem Verständnis: Ich hatte niemals vor diese "Fake Antivir soft ware zu benutzen" ok? Ich habe den PC angemacht und dann fand ich diesen Virus vor. Soviel intilligenz steht mir noch zur verfügung, Anti Viren programme zu unterscheiden...
> 
> Und anscheinend habe cih den Kampf verloren, er lässt mich nich downloaden. Hilf wohl wirklich nur eine komplett neu installation...
> Jedenfalls vielen dank für das große Hilfsangebot, hätte ich nciht erwartet.



Warte noch einen Moment, vll finde ich eine Anleitung für dich.
Könntest es nämlich noch mit einer BootCD probieren,bei Gdata kannst du zum Beispiel eine CD erstellen lassen die du dann außerhalb von Windows bootest und somit auch außerhalb von Windows nach Viren scannen kannst.
Hast du zufällig noch einen zweiten PC zur Verfügung wo du solche sachen downloaden könntest?


----------



## Whity07 (3. September 2008)

Ja hätte noch ein Laptop zur verfügung. Von dort könnt ichs Downloaden.


----------



## Wagga (3. September 2008)

Whity07 schrieb:


> Ja hätte noch ein Laptop zur verfügung. Von dort könnt ichs Downloaden.


Antivir klick hier *Freeware*
Kaspersky klick hier *30 Tage-Trial*
Kaspersky Internet Security hier *30 Tage-Trial*


----------



## Pc-freak (3. September 2008)

Hab ihr ein 2 Videos http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxLCtuUcvig 1video Zeig Wie dass Unschuldige opfer vieren Versuch Wirt auf dem 2 Die folgen http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4L54D-V-Ho


wen dass so wie auf dem 2 Video ist würde ich mal sagen ist nichts mehr Zu retten ^^


----------



## Rethelion (3. September 2008)

Also für eine Boot-CD fallen mir die 2 folgenden ein:
Entweder du lädst dir auf http://www.kaspersky.com/de/trials?chapter=186504319 Kaspersky Internet Security herunter(wobei ich nicht weiss ob mit einer Testversion das möglich ist)und dazu noch den "PE Builder 3.1.3" und erstellst im Kaspersky Menü unter "Schutz>Anti-Virus" eine Notfall-CD.Dafür benötigst du auch noch die Installations CD für Windows XP SP2(vorausgesetzt du hast XP SP2).
Einfacher wäre da die Avira Rescue CD http://www.free-av.de/de/tools/12/avira_an...cue_system.html.
Da musst du dir nur das Programm herunterladen, danach doppelklicken und schon kannst du das Image auf CD brennen.

In beiden fällen benötigst du auf alle Fälle einen leere CD-ROM Rohling.
Welche der beiden CDs besser ist kann ich dir nicht sagen, ich habe immer nur mit der Kaspersky CD gearbeitet welches dir ein bootfähiges "Mini-Betriebssystem" bietet.
Das wird bei Avira aber wahrscheinlich auch der Fall sein...

Schaus dir einfach mal an.


----------



## Wagga (3. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> Hab ihr ein 2 Videos http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxLCtuUcvig 1video Zeig Wie dass Unschuldige opfer vieren Versuch Wirt auf dem 2 Die folgen http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4L54D-V-Ho
> 
> 
> wen dass so wie auf dem 2 Video ist würde ich mal sagen ist nichts mehr Zu retten ^^


Dann wichtige Daten sichern.
Diese mit einem Virenprogramm prüfen
und System dann neu aufsetzen, wenn würklich nichts mehr geht.
Achtung wichtige daten vorher sichern, sonst sind sie weg.


----------



## Pc-freak (3. September 2008)

ich hab den virus ja nicht^^ ich wolte nur Zeigen was alles Passiern kann und ich würd mal sagen wen dass so wie bei 2 video ist solte der Whity07 lieber mal die Xp cd suchen ^^


----------



## Wagga (3. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> ich hab den virus ja nicht^^ ich wolte nur Zeigen was alles Passiern kann und ich würd mal sagen wen dass so wie bei 2 video ist solte der Whity07 lieber mal die Xp cd suchen ^^


Vorher aber wichtige nicht infizierte Daten sichern!
Und vor dem Zurückspielen nochmals auf Viren prüfen


----------



## Pc-freak (3. September 2008)

Wagga schrieb:


> Vorher aber wichtige nicht infizierte Daten sichern!
> Und vor dem Zurückspielen nochmals auf Viren prüfen


Mhhhhmm Hallo? ich hab den virus nicht sonder unser buffi Whity07


----------



## Wagga (3. September 2008)

Er sollte aber trotzdem wichtige unvermeidbare nicht wieder rekonstruierbare Dateien
sichern.
Das mit Bart PE ist aber würklich keine schlechte Idee,
das kamm bei mir auch schon zum Einsatz, allerdings weil Ghost das
System zerschoss.
Mal ne Frage zu Bart, wie bekomme ich da den Netzwerktreiber ins System also
auf die Cd so das er die Netzwerkkarte findet, weil ohne Updatemöglichkeit
bringt einem ja eine KISnotfallsCD nichts oder?

Habe bis jetzt nur eine mit DiskXML (Backupprogramm)
würde aber gerne eine neue erstellen mit DiskXML, KIS und 
Internetmöglichkeit.
Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Rethelion (4. September 2008)

Wagga schrieb:


> Er sollte aber trotzdem wichtige unvermeidbare nicht wieder rekonstruierbare Dateien
> sichern.
> Das mit Bart PE ist aber würklich keine schlechte Idee,
> das kamm bei mir auch schon zum Einsatz, allerdings weil Ghost das
> ...



Also mit den Netzwerktreibern kann ich dir nicht helfen, werds mir aber heut mal ansehen.
Die KIS Notfall CD bringt dir aber auch ohne Netzwerk etwas, da die CD die du erstellst automatisch mit den neusten Updates(die aktuellen Updates auf dem Rechner wo KIS installiert ist)ausgerüstet wird.


----------



## claet (4. September 2008)

Ich weiß nicht wieso ihr alle darauf rumhackt, free-av (also AntiVir) sei schlecht getreu dem Motto:

"Was nix kost', is au nix"

Das is totaler Unsinn. Ich bin seit vielen Jahren schon nur mit Router (mit Hardwarefirewall) und Anti-Vir unterwegs und hatte seit .. hm .. kA 10 Jahren (??) kein Virus mehr. Wieso sollte ich dann bitte auf etwas kostenpflichtiges wechseln? Anti-Vir erfüllt seine Aufgabe 100%ig und das bestätigen auch einige Tests die ich in PC-Zeitschriften gelesen habe (deshalb jetzt mal kein BeweisLink)


----------



## Rethelion (4. September 2008)

claet schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wieso ihr alle darauf rumhackt, free-av (also AntiVir) sei schlecht getreu dem Motto:
> 
> "Was nix kost', is au nix"



Wer hackt denn hier auf Antivir herum?
Eigentlich keiner, Antivir wurde sogar zum Download verlinkt und ich hab auch die Avira Rescue CD angeboten.
Ich persönlich benutze KIS2009 lieber als Antivir und zwar nicht weil es besser ist oder etwas kostet, sondern einfach mehr Features bietet.
Viren,Rootkit und Spyware-Scanner.Integrierte Firewall und Proaktiver Schutz(Registeryüberwachung...).


----------



## claet (4. September 2008)

Hm .. lol 

irgendwie hast du Recht. In diesem Thread hat niemand gesagt, dass Anti-Vir nix taugt. Vllt war das in dem anderen Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sorry .. oh mann *patsch* (<- Hand vs Stirn)

[edit]
ich hatte folgendes aus dem anderen Virus Thread im Kopf:



> [..]und vor dem anschließen der platte mit deinem backup dann aber ne vernünfige antiviren software nicht gerade antivir außer es ist die bezahlte version besser leigste mit Kaspersky was zwar manchmal mit neuen wow patches rumzickt oder halt g-data[..]


----------



## Makalvian (4. September 2008)

claet schrieb:


> Hm .. lol
> 
> irgendwie hast du Recht. In diesem Thread hat niemand gesagt, dass Anti-Vir nix taugt. Vllt war das in dem anderen Thread
> 
> ...



genauso sry aber ich hab grad allein 3 verschiedene hefte vor liegen die von verschiedenen getesten antiviren software sagen das die spitztenreiter halt wirklich kaspersky und g-data sind genauso sieht man aber auch sehr  gut das zwischen der bezahlten und der freien version von ativir wohl doch ein unterscheid ensteht von der sicherheit ^^


----------



## Pc-freak (4. September 2008)

GDATA an dich macht Microsoft an die macht äääääääääääääääääääääääääääää na ja ^^ ist doch egal was für Antiviren Programm man hat jeder hat seinen Liebling 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und keiner Antiviren porgramme was es gibt ist perfekt ! ^^


----------



## Rethelion (4. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> GDATA an dich macht Microsoft an die macht äääääääääääääääääääääääääääää na ja ^^ ist doch *egal was für Antiviren Programm man hat jeder hat seinen Liebling
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Endlich hast du mal was richtig schlaues gesagt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whity07 (4. September 2008)

Mh sitze nun am Zweit PC, mit dem infizierten kann man nun fast kaum mehr etwas machen. Seit dem Virus hackt es andauernd, alle 3 sek. springt ein pop up auf und downloaden funzt gar nich mehr. Versuche jetzt mal AntiVir auf eine CD zu packen und es auf dem verseuchten ding zu installieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hoffe es klappt.


----------



## Pc-freak (4. September 2008)

Ich Glaub ich würde nur noch deine Wichtigen daten sicher und dan Xp neu drauf schmeißen so verseucht wie der ist ^^ in der zeit in zwischen hette ich den schon längst wie alles schön eingestellt ^^


----------



## Whity07 (4. September 2008)

Mh ja... das wäre dann die Endlösung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Versuch ich das Wochenende mal.

 OFF-Topic @ PC-Freak: Vorhin äußerstest du dich ncoh Microsoft wäre das beste und doch steht in deiner Signatur du seist Sony Fan... Wie kannst du nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Xbox 360 ftw


----------



## claet (4. September 2008)

muss ich pc-freak mal recht geben ..

wenn du was sichern willst lad dir das neuste ubuntu runter, mach ne live cd und du hast zugriff auf alle daten ..

ansonsten ins bios, booten von cd einstellen und weg mit dem mist und alles frisch installiert


----------



## Whity07 (4. September 2008)

claet schrieb:


> muss ich pc-freak mal recht geben ..
> 
> wenn du was sichern willst lad dir das neuste ubuntu runter, mach ne live cd und du hast zugriff auf alle daten ..
> 
> ansonsten ins bios, booten von cd einstellen und weg mit dem mist und alles frisch installiert



Mh downloaden geht an dem Viren Pc nimmer. Der falsche Viren Detektor lehtn alle ab weil er sie als Bedrohung ansieht, denke ich mir mal.
Ich werd wohl wirklich einfach alle Wichtigen Daten auf eine CD schmeißen und dann alles runter.


----------



## Pc-freak (4. September 2008)

Whity07 schrieb:


> Mh ja... das wäre dann die Endlösung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Dass solte nur Zeigen dass ander zum Beisch.... Gdata Gut finde und ander Wieder zum zum Beisch.....  Microsoft gut finden dass heisst nicht dass ich Microsoft fän bin Sony for Life! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin kein veräther nie Mals ich hab Sony fernsehe er  sony handy sony DVD player 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ne sony Stereoanlage ! und die ps1 ps2 ps 3


----------



## Whity07 (4. September 2008)

Master Chief->  (-,-")==@)*_°) <- Solid SNake

Meine Sympathie für dich steht stark im schwanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (4. September 2008)

Whity07 hast mal probiert mit einer Boot-CD die Viren zu entfernen?


----------



## Whity07 (4. September 2008)

Hiermit? http://www.free-av.de/de/tools/12/avira_an...cue_system.html.
Ich kanns versuchen bin mir aber nich sicher obs klappt weil er mich viele dinge nciht downloaden lässt


----------



## Pc-freak (4. September 2008)

Whity07 schrieb:


> Master Chief->  (-,-")==@)*_°) <- Solid SNake
> 
> Meine Sympathie für dich steht stark im schwanken
> 
> ...


Solid Snake Ist besser alls der Chief !!! solid snake würde den chief von hinten Ab stechen one dass der Chief was merkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 XD


----------



## claet (4. September 2008)

Whity07 schrieb:


> Mh downloaden geht an dem Viren Pc nimmer.



sollst du auch nicht .. O_o

Ubuntu mit einem funktionierenden PC deiner Wahl runterladen und auf ne CD brennen (bootable)
dann kannste davon auf dem kaputten PC booten und deine Daten sichern und die gesicherten 
Daten gleich scannen lassen .. das war der Sinn der Sache!

Ubuntu ist ein Linux System mit nativem NTFS Support, dh du hast Zugriff auf deine Festplatte.

[edit]
und Live System bedeutet, dass du nix installieren musst und das Betriebssystem von der CD aus starten kannst


----------



## Whity07 (4. September 2008)

claet schrieb:


> sollst du auch nicht .. O_o
> 
> Ubuntu mit einem funktionierenden PC deiner Wahl runterladen und auf ne CD brennen (bootable)
> dann kannste davon auf dem kaputten PC booten und deine Daten sichern und die gesicherten
> ...



Mh sorry das klingt für mich die Chinesisch rückwärts , bin nich so bewandert mit den PC's.
Werde einfach ein paar daten retten und den PC dann resetten.


----------



## Pc-freak (4. September 2008)

Whity07 schrieb:


> Mh sorry das klingt für mich die Chinesisch rückwärts , bin nich so bewandert mit den PC's.
> Werde einfach ein paar daten retten und den PC dann resetten.



Dan Viel spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber nicht wieder den Antivirus XP 2008 Inst....... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 XD dass ist ein ganz böser böser böser Virus!!!!^^


----------



## Rethelion (4. September 2008)

Whity07 schrieb:


> Hiermit? http://www.free-av.de/de/tools/12/avira_an...cue_system.html.
> Ich kanns versuchen bin mir aber nich sicher obs klappt weil er mich viele dinge nciht downloaden lässt


Ich dachte ja auch dass du die CD von deinem Notebook aus downlädst und nicht vom infinzierten PC


----------



## eye666 (5. September 2008)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ich dachte ja auch dass du die CD von deinem Notebook aus downlädst und nicht vom infinzierten PC



Hallo, das was du da hast ist ein Lockprogramm, eine sog. Maleware.
Und was du mit dem plattmachen machst ist das einzige wirksame
was du tun kannst.

Diese Programm ist ausgelegt immer noch mehr Schädlinge auf deinen PC zu packen
daher gibt es keine andere 100% Lösung da du nicht weißt was du sonst noch alles bekommen hast.


----------



## Einsam (5. September 2008)

mein freund hatte mal sonen fake drauf... den zu entfernen war eigentlich ganz leicht...
die startrutinen umschreiben und danach gemütlich den mistkerl suchen und löschen...
aber leider geht das nur mit erfahrung.
schade das ich den beitrag erst jetzt gelesen habe.


----------



## claet (5. September 2008)

das hättest du sowieso nicht über ein i-net forum hinbiegen können, da hätteste schon hinfahren müssen einsam ..

und wenn ihm mein beitrag schon wie chinesisch vorkommt (ich hab es echt genau beschrieben) dann 
würd ich mal sagen, vergiss es einfach ..



> Werde einfach ein paar daten retten und den PC dann resetten.



bin gespannt ob das tool dich die daten _sauber_ rausholen lässt .. dafür war ja mein ubuntu tipp da

nochmal ganz langsam und in sprache der computerbild:

öffne deinen schoßdrauf (=laptop) / notizenbuch (=notebook)
geh auf diese heimseite: www.ubuntuusers.de
lade dir eine cd runter, von der sich das betriebssystem namens ubuntu starten lässt (steht dabei)
nimm einen cd-rohling in die hand, öffne den cd-brenner und lege die cd ein.
warte bis der pc merkt, dass er einen rohling eingelegt bekommen hat.
nun brenne die vorher heruntergeladene datei mithilfe eines brennprogrammes deiner wahl auf die leere cd.
ACHTUNG: nicht diese sogenannte "Bild-Datei" (das Image) einfach auf der CD ablegen, sondern dein
brennprogramm anweisen, das Bild dieses Datenträgers auf der CD wiederzugeben ("image brennen" oder so ähnlich)

jetzt öffne das cd-laufwerk, hole die cd herraus und beschrifte sie ("Ubuntu")
gehe nun (zu Fuß) zu dem infizierten PC, öffne das Laufwerk und lege die eben erstellte CD ein.
starte den PC neu. 
wenn das bios so eingsestellt ist, dass er von cd bootet, so wird ein startmenü von ubuntu erscheinen.
von da aus sollte alles selbsterklärend sein ..

wenn nicht, bitte in der anleitung vom bios nachsehen, wie man die boot reihenfolge ändert und auf cd rom stellen

gut, das war jetzt zwar leicht übertrieben, aber computer bild eben, das würde jetzt aber mein opa verstehen xD


----------



## Rethelion (5. September 2008)

Ich finde die Idee von einer BootCD wie der von Kaspersky besser.
Zum einen hat er da einen AV drauf und kann die seine Dateien vorher überprüfen ob sie verseucht sind, was bei Ubuntu nicht integriert ist(und ja Ubuntu werden diese Datein natürlich nicht schaden...).
Und mit einer PE hätte er auch volle NTFS-Schreibrechte...


----------



## Einsam (5. September 2008)

nur so nebenbei den abgesicherten modus kann man auch dvds brennen und bei der richtigen einstellung auch surfen ^^


----------



## claet (5. September 2008)

ich kenn die boot cd von kaspersky nich, ich hab vorgeschlagen was ich kenne ..

ich empfahl ubuntu auch nur um die daten sichern zu können ..
wenn das kaspersky ding besser ist, okay .. aber kA wie schwer das is, ubtuntu ist selbsterklärend.


----------



## Whity07 (5. September 2008)

claet schrieb:


> das hättest du sowieso nicht über ein i-net forum hinbiegen können, da hätteste schon hinfahren müssen einsam ..
> 
> und wenn ihm mein beitrag schon wie chinesisch vorkommt (ich hab es echt genau beschrieben) dann
> würd ich mal sagen, vergiss es einfach ..
> ...



Vielen dank, das war gleichsam Hilfreich wie auch belustigend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun müsste ich es hinkriegen.


----------



## Whity07 (7. September 2008)

Geschafft ! PC neu aufgesetzt, Virus besiegt.
Danke nochmal für die zahlreiche Hilfestellungen.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (7. September 2008)

Manuell löschen einzige Möglichkeit hatte den selben.Oder Kaspersky PREMIUM (ganz wichtig) besorgen.Der Virus nervt auch in dem er den Browser,INternetleitung etc. lahmlegt also so schnell wie möglich weg.


----------



## Pc-freak (7. September 2008)

Whity07 schrieb:


> Geschafft ! PC neu aufgesetzt, Virus besiegt.
> Danke nochmal für die zahlreiche Hilfestellungen.



Jaaaaa ein hurra  auf Whity07 er hat die böse Mächte besiegt  hurra  hurra und nun machen wir ne Fett Party .......^^


----------



## Einsam (7. September 2008)

Whity07 schrieb:


> Geschafft ! PC neu aufgesetzt, Virus besiegt.
> Danke nochmal für die zahlreiche Hilfestellungen.


und wehe ich muss inrgentwann nochmal lwswn das du dirn virus eingefangen hast!!
erst überlegen dann klicken ^^ (bei vista 64 bit bist mit der metode besser als jeder virenscanner ^^)


----------



## Rethelion (7. September 2008)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Manuell löschen einzige Möglichkeit hatte den selben.Oder Kaspersky PREMIUM (ganz wichtig) besorgen.Der Virus nervt auch in dem er den Browser,INternetleitung etc. lahmlegt also so schnell wie möglich weg.


Was ist denn Kaspersky Premium?


----------



## Gothic_1234 (9. September 2008)

Kaspersky
Internet Security 2009 glaube das meint er


----------



## Squarg (9. September 2008)

Kommt jetzt vielleicht n bisschen spät,
aber für mich hört sich das kein bisschen an wie ein Virus...

Bei solchen Programmen handelt es sich um Spyware.
Und die kriegt man auch nicht mit einem Antiviren Programm weg,
ist ja kein Virus.

Dafür braucht man Programme wie zB. Antispy

mfG. Squarg


----------



## Rethelion (9. September 2008)

Squarg schrieb:


> Kommt jetzt vielleicht n bisschen spät,
> aber für mich hört sich das kein bisschen an wie ein Virus...
> 
> Bei solchen Programmen handelt es sich um Spyware.
> ...




Da kann ich dir so ned ganz recht geben.

Aktuelle Programme wie Kaspersky Internet Security erkennen auch Rootkits, Adware und Spyware.
Zwar nicht so gut wie darauf speziallierte Programme, aber in dem Fall hätte es reichen sollen.
Auf Chip.de, glaub ich, haben sie geschreiben dass der "Virus" mit AVG entfernt wurde.


----------



## Malc0m (9. September 2008)

hab den virus / spyware  also das "programm" auch letztens bei ner bekannten im "einsatz" gesehen ^^ ist vom erscheinungsbild echt lustig ^^
Hatte 2 Monitore am pc, auf dem 2. kam alle 2minuten ein gefakter win xp ladebildschrim oder ein blauer win xp fehler screen wo so das programm sich selbst noch als virus ausgegeben hat ^^
aber echt nervig das ding.
wie ich jetzt erfahren hab hats wohl teilweise das ganze system zerschossen das kaum mehr was geht.
sie wird die kiste wohl auch neu aufsetzten müssen. mal sehn was man noch retten kann ^^


----------

